# [SOLVED] Laptop keeps turning off when trying to install windows xp



## DELETED 02/27/2022 (Feb 19, 2010)

I've been trying for a very long time to install windows xp on this computer but it keeps shutting down. It's a very old computer its a gateway solo 2550.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Laptop keeps turning off when trying to install windows xp*

I wouldn't continue with trying to put XP on it anyway since there are no Windows XP drivers for that model. Gateway's drivers for the Solo 2550 are for Windows 95, 98 and Windows 2K only.

So even if you did get XP installed, several devices wouldn't work. Since Windows XP is not exactly brimming with third-party drivers, and since most laptops require customised drivers available only from the manufacturer, you would be wasting your efforts.

Furthermore, unless the RAM has been upgraded, that model ships with only 32MB of it.
You need at least 512MB of RAM to run Windows XP at any kind of decent speed, with 1GB being a realistic minimum for stability, but further bad news on that score is that you can't put any more than 288MB RAM into the Solo 2550 (and that's assuming that old type of RAM was still available).

It's just not a suitable model for running XP if you take all the above drawbacks & limitations into account.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Laptop keeps turning off when trying to install windows xp*

I realize the drawbacks and limitations but I still would to install it on the machine. It was upgraded to 128mb of ram. So can you or anyone else help me with this problem ?


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Laptop keeps turning off when trying to install windows xp*

Anyone ????


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Laptop keeps turning off when trying to install windows xp*

At what point does the shutdown occur?

Components are not compatible with XP as already stated.

Can you install any OS on the laptop.

May be better suited for a lightweight linux distro.

Does the laptop appear to be overheating?


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Laptop keeps turning off when trying to install windows xp*

It shuts down after it loads all the files and goes to the setup menu where I have to choose the hard drive I want to install windows xp on. I managed to install xp on it before but I inserted a faulty ram stick so I had to try to install it again. Maybe it is overheating slightly but why didn't overheat when I went on it's bios settings.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Laptop keeps turning off when trying to install windows xp*

make sure that the fan and vents are clear of any dust/debris



> Maybe it is overheating slightly but why didn't overheat when I went on it's bios settings.
> The PC is under more stress and generates more heat during the install process


How many memory modules are installed? Try removing one if two modules are installed.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Laptop keeps turning off when trying to install windows xp*

The fan and vents are clear and dust free and I removed a memory module and it still shuts down.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Laptop keeps turning off when trying to install windows xp*

I removed a faulty ram stick and now it's installing win xp thanks.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Laptop keeps turning off when trying to install windows xp*

Okay let us know how it goes.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Laptop keeps turning off when trying to install windows xp*

Ok it's starting to turn off now. As soon as it goes into the second part of the installation it turns off when it's installing devices.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Laptop keeps turning off when trying to install windows xp*

At this point I would suspect a memory problem or overheating as causing the problem.

I would suggest testing the memory or get a known good,compatible module to use.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Laptop keeps turning off when trying to install windows xp*

All the memory I used was good and I managed to get windows xp on it. I'm typing on it right now !!!! The problem was overheating and the reason it was doing this was because of old thermal pads. I took them off the heatsink, cleaned the heatsink with alcohol and applied some mx-2 thermal paste and now it runs wonderfully. Thanks for all your help makinu1der2.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Laptop keeps turning off when trying to install windows xp*

Well the problem came back and I think I found the problem it was the power adapter it just died.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Laptop keeps turning off when trying to install windows xp*

Nope even though it died I tested the computer with an universal adapter so it's the ram.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022 (Feb 19, 2010)

To everyone out there the problem of the computer was most likely overheating,faulty ram or incompatibility. Also it had win 2k on it and it ran fine.


----------

